# Going out for a few pints? Make sure you take your dried yeast with yo



## Kiwifirst (18/5/14)

An interesting article on priming your stomach with dried yeast to somewhat counter the effects of the beer you are about to drink.

I laughed at this, I can imagine sitting there popping another teaspoon of US-05 down before ordering the extra pint.


----------



## fletcher (18/5/14)

very interesting


----------



## DU99 (18/5/14)

Different type of yeast.sound's interesting..


----------



## real_beer (18/5/14)

Just drink soft drink, tea, or latte's if your just going too waste good alcohol someone has lovingly crafted :chug: .


----------



## mje1980 (18/5/14)

Haha "Nah babe it's not spew, it's blow off from the dry yeast"


----------



## TimT (18/5/14)

Better be careful you don't end up with this.


----------



## Kiwifirst (18/5/14)

I can imagine the eyebrows being raised as you pull out a packet of white powder and carefully measure a spoonful.


----------



## carniebrew (18/5/14)

Right, I'm bringing some dry yeast with me to the Merri Mashers free-hop beer tasting next week!


----------



## fletcher (18/5/14)

yeah would be a good thing for judges to do in comps haha


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/5/14)

Wow, telling the bartender to pour into the glass he brought from home.


----------



## Florian (18/5/14)

QLD case swap, here I come... :unsure:


----------



## manticle (19/5/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> Wow, telling the bartender to pour into the glass he brought from home.


That's alright. I get the chef to put my sphericalised nitrogen laden, truffle foam onto my peronalised dinner plate all the time. Tastes much better when I can use my own Tibetan spun mountain steel knife and German erber fork to put them in my dainty, southern, grain- fed super mouth too.


----------



## Spiesy (19/5/14)

Yoghurt and dried yeast before every bottle? 

I'll pass.


----------



## TimT (19/5/14)

Maybe a heart pint of kefir would do the trick....

Homebrew with plenty of active beasties floating around in it might work too - when we think of our ancestors regularly quaffing ales morning, noon, and night, sometimes ales that were just four, three, two days old and still in the process of fermentation - ie, possessing plenty of active yeast - that might help explain their allegedly copious intake.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (19/5/14)

Would be good to he able to use your favorite glass when going out, but probable not likely when some places have a policy that you can't even have the same glass refilled has to be a fresh glass every time.
Interested theory on the yeast but recon you would have to have a strong guts to handle all that yeast and not break out with a bad case of beer farts and not to mention the laxative effect yeast can have on some. Anyway whoever is giving it a try might want to report back for us.


----------



## pcmfisher (19/5/14)

Just take a hip flask of yeast slurry and have a swig between beers...........


----------



## Dips Me Lid (19/5/14)

Would the yeast be able to survive the acidity of the stomach? I though stomach ph was about 3-3.5. 

I tried this the other weekend but man eating dried yeast is pretty disgusting, not much chop in flavour department, I think I'd rather just organize a designated driver and get drunk instead.


----------



## Kiwifirst (19/5/14)

Dips Me Lid said:


> I tried this the other weekend but man eating dried yeast is pretty disgusting,


Had you already read this article? Or were you just sitting around and thought "I wonder what a packet of dried yeast would taste like?"

I have all these old packets of dried coopers yeast sitting around from my kit days. I could put them in little baggies and sell them on King St as a hang over cure.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (19/5/14)

Kiwifirst said:


> Had you already read this article? Or were you just sitting around and thought "I wonder what a packet of dried yeast would taste like?"
> 
> I have all these old packets of dried coopers yeast sitting around from my kit days. I could put them in little baggies and sell them on King St as a hang over cure.


I read the article first before eating the dried yeast, not a worthwhile endeavour, liquid yeast is heaps easier to consume.


----------

